# Was seid Ihr im RL?



## Deis (25. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich einen Fahrschueler vor mir habe und von hinten Druck gemacht wird, ziehe ich die Aggro auf mich indem ich alle hinter mir ausbremse.
Aufgrund meines aeusseren Erscheinungsbildes erzeuge ich erhoehte Aufmerksamkeit und/oder Aggro, wenn ich einen Raum betrete.
Wenn es um mich herum zu chaotisch ist, schaffe ich mit einem Donnerknall fuer Ruhe.
Ich erzeuge Aggro weil ich aufgrund schneller Fingerchen einen Thread zweimal erstelle.

Ich bin ein Tank!
Was bist Du?


----------



## Deis (25. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich einen Fahrschueler vor mir habe und von hinten Druck gemacht wird, ziehe ich die Aggro auf mich indem ich alle hinter mir ausbremse.
Aufgrund meines aeusseren Erscheinungsbildes erzeuge ich erhoehte Aufmerksamkeit und/oder Aggro, wenn ich einen Raum betrete.
Wenn es um mich herum zu chaotisch ist, schaffe ich mit einem Donnerknall fuer Ruhe.

Ich bin ein Tank!
Was bist Du?


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (25. Juni 2010)

Deis schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Fahrschueler vor mir habe und von hinten Druck gemacht wird, ziehe ich die Aggro auf mich indem ich alle hinter mir ausbremse.
> *Aufgrund meines aeusseren Erscheinungsbildes erzeuge ich* erhoehte Aufmerksamkeit und/oder *Aggro*, wenn ich einen Raum betrete.
> Wenn es um mich herum zu chaotisch ist, schaffe ich mit einem Donnerknall fuer Ruhe.
> 
> ...



Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde gern wissen, wie du aussiehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TR4CO (25. Juni 2010)

Ein-ich-mach-nicht-zweimal-den-selben-Thread-auf-Mensch!

Ansonsten gerne Jäger: Irreführung auf die anderen, ungeschickte Sachen machen und anderen die Schuld geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crush351 (25. Juni 2010)

Ich bin im RL ein Mensch...schwerer Schock für alle anwesenden, oder?


----------



## Dirtykiller92 (25. Juni 2010)

woha ein mensch! wow... das ist mal krank ey... xD


----------



## Sumeira (25. Juni 2010)

Aktuell generfter Buffed-Foren Leser cause of Doppel-Thread

Aber um auf die Frage zurückzukommen, Mensch.


----------



## Agabig (25. Juni 2010)

Mensch? Draenei FtW


----------



## Magistinus (25. Juni 2010)

Zwerg Jäger


----------



## Deis (25. Juni 2010)

Es tut mir in mehrfacher Ausfuehrung ueberhaupt nicht leid, dass ich wohl in meinem uebermaechtig vorhandenen Wahn keine Kontrolle ueber meine Finger hatte und wohl zweimal geklickt habe.
Oder dass ich vllt. gerade einen disco hatte und deswegen zweimal der Thread erstellt wurde.
Kommt mal auf den Boden der Tatsache zurueck. Ihr habt deswegen nicht weniger Essen im Kuehlschrank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nirvanager1 (25. Juni 2010)

Spamt den thread ned voll find ihn recht interessant!!!!ihr kinder!! Wenn jemand Probleme hat oder Sorgen dann hab ich immer ein offenes Ohr und versuche zu helfen. Falls sich jemand verletzt hat, bin ich als erster an ort und stelle. Ich bin ein Heiler.


----------



## nessomik1 (25. Juni 2010)

Mensch paladin-Ich schütze mich nachts vor Monstern durch meinen Bubble(decke)


----------



## Fizzwit (25. Juni 2010)

Wer spielt schon Menschen. Ist doch voll die unrealistische Klasse. Passt nichtmal in die Lore.


----------



## Adfg43 (25. Juni 2010)

ich bin ein Jäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


warum?
ich steh meinen freunden zur seite, versuche aber möglichst nie das hauptziel zu sein, und versuch für mich/uns möglichst viel rauszuhohlen
Hunteritem!


----------



## Shaila (25. Juni 2010)

Jäger...ziehe gezielt von hinten die Fäden und wenn es mal Ärger gibt stell ich mich tot. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aiiitm (25. Juni 2010)

Im RL bin ich Admiral der Marine


----------



## KomaKater (25. Juni 2010)

im rl wie im game mage ^^ steh hinten schau das sich alles um mich sammelt und wenn mir jemand zu nahe kommt wird er gesheept (überzeugt) 
sollte ich doch mal n prob haben iceblock, blink, unsichtbarkeit und weg


----------



## Whitepeach (25. Juni 2010)

Ich führe ein sogenanntes "Familienunternehmen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also eine Art hybride Heldenklasse, nicht speziell definierbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schanni (25. Juni 2010)

Ein kompletter Versager darum versuche ich im Spiel meine defizite auf zu arbeiten.
ich bin weltfremd, habe keine Freunde, neben mir ein großen Eimer damit ich nur Mittwochs den rechner verlassen brauch. :-)


----------



## Darkzor (25. Juni 2010)

ich muss meist an orten wo es ziemlich stinkt und eklig ist,und ich muss den weg wieder frei machen (ich mache fast jedes roh frei!) ich bin ein klo pümpel


----------



## Whizzlefizz (25. Juni 2010)

Ich blinzel wenn man mich erschreckt, ich muss wohl Magier sein.


----------



## Wowler12345 (25. Juni 2010)

Ich bin Batman! Nein Spaß ich bin ein im Rl ein Mensch Jäger und ich erkunde gleich mit meinen Freunden den Turm von Azora!!!!!!!

Achso und mein bester Freunde ist ein Predator der alles tötet.


----------



## Dirfska (25. Juni 2010)

Ich kann zwar nicht sagen, welche Klasse ich vertrete, aber fest steht, dass ich Kräuterkundlerin und Alchemistin mit Schwerpunkt auf Kräuterkunde bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LingLing85 (25. Juni 2010)

Ich bin obdachlos und mache Taschendiebstahl auf irgendwelchen Weihnachtsmärkten, um mich über Wasser zu halten. Ich muss wohl Schurke sein.


----------



## indi92 (25. Juni 2010)

Im RL bin ich gelangweilt....


----------



## Ghazemeister (25. Juni 2010)

Paladin
Großes Maul und wenns drauf ankommt bin ich schnell weg.^^

Nich zu ernst nehmen und ja ich spiele wirklich nen Pala^^


----------



## Petersburg (25. Juni 2010)

Ich zieh ab und zu zuviel aggro, ich muss ein hexer sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mace (25. Juni 2010)

ich bin tierlieb und liebe meinen kater
-> ich bin druide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (25. Juni 2010)

Wer den Spruch,"Ich bin Batman!", aus einer Serie erkennt kriegt ein Kupfer auf einem beliebigen Server.


----------



## Deacon1980 (25. Juni 2010)

mhmm ...

Als Schichtführer bin ich sozusagen Raidleader für einen ca. 22 Mann Raid pro 8 Std.
Mal zieh ich die Aggro auf mich , wenn es darum geht "freiwillige" zu finden die Samstags arbeiten müssen, kann aber auch der Heiler für´s Gemüth sein, wenn ich sie denn malfrüher heim schicken kann
(aufgrund "außerordendlicher" Leistungen). ^^

Da ich aber ständig zwischen dem Abteilungsleiter ( Gildenleiter ) und dem "Raid" stehe, muss meine Klasse ständig neu anpassen.

Privat bin ich mehr so der Einzelgänger, hin und wieder unternehme ich mal was mit Leuten von der Friendlist ( Kumpels ).

Ich würde sagen ich bin Druide.

Was bist du ?


----------



## Iskaria (25. Juni 2010)

Ich bin die Ruhe in Person und strahle etwas Gelassenheit aus, wenn es aber hart auf hart kommt kann ich auch ziemlich kratzbürstig werden und die Krallen zeigen, ich bin wohl Druide.


----------



## Kuman (25. Juni 2010)

Ich bin behaart und spiele gerne mit meinem großen kolben. ich muss wohl feral druide sein^^

/zweideutigkeit off


----------



## Dalfi (25. Juni 2010)

Kuman schrieb:


> Ich bin behaart und spiele gerne mit meinem großen kolben. ich muss wohl feral druide sein^^
> 
> /zweideutigkeit off



Sehr Geil - MAdy my Day

Ich bin am liebsten Faul und mache nur das nötigste - ausser Unsinn den mach ich gerne - klingt für mich nach Magier ^^


----------



## 1Harrizona (25. Juni 2010)

ich bin eig. am liebsten am chillen, aber wenn man mich mal lang genug nervt kanns schon passieren, dass ich überlade oder dass es ein morz gewitter gibt.
ausserdem lass ich meinen krempel (totems) überall rumstehen/liegen. in der arbeit bin ich sehr flexibel, was das unterstützen anderer oder die übernahme verschiedener aufgaben betrifft.

muss wohl troll schamane sein..


----------



## Grishnagh (25. Juni 2010)

Früher war's mein Job den einen Leuten weh zu tun und die anderen zu verteidigen. Heutzutage ist es mein Job Leute heile zu machen. Und nichts kann ich richtig....

Oh mein Gott, bin ich ein Pala? o.O


----------



## Whitepeach (25. Juni 2010)

imbaaapala schrieb:


> Ich hab gerne kleine Kinder um mich, welche ich mit meinem Stab verwöhne. Zudem werde ich auch handgreiflich gegen jenige --> ich bin Priester.




 also egal ob Ironie oder nicht... ich finds irgendwie





nicht witzig.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (25. Juni 2010)

I lie, I cheat, i steal! -> Schurke


----------



## Kuman (25. Juni 2010)

Whitepeach schrieb:


> also egal ob Ironie oder nicht... ich finds irgendwie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



/sign


----------



## Gusini315 (25. Juni 2010)

Ich kämpfe ganz tapfer aber wenn es hart auf hart kommt verzieh ich mich in meine Kugel. ich muss wohl ein pala sein


----------



## TheEwanie (25. Juni 2010)

ich  bin ein weichei, ohne mich machts mehr spaß. ich bin pala


----------



## Deacon1980 (25. Juni 2010)

mhmm ...

Als Schichtführer bin ich sozusagen Raidleader für einen ca. 22 Mann Raid pro 8 Std.
Mal zieh ich die Aggro auf mich , wenn es darum geht "freiwillige" zu finden die Samstags arbeiten müssen, kann aber auch der Heiler für´s Gemüth sein, wenn ich sie denn malfrüher heim schicken kann
(aufgrund "außerordendlicher" Leistungen). ^^

Da ich aber ständig zwischen dem Abteilungsleiter ( Gildenleiter ) und dem "Raid" stehe, muss meine Klasse ständig neu anpassen.

Privat bin ich mehr so der Einzelgänger, hin und wieder unternehme ich mal was mit Leuten von der Friendlist ( Kumpels ).

Ich würde sagen ich bin Druide.

Was bist du ?

*extra: Er hat es wirklich 2x erstellt ... xD


----------



## dudubaum (25. Juni 2010)

ich bin stumm, steif und viele leute sprechen mich an aber kriegen keine antwort ...
ich bin ein Baum!


----------



## wolfracht (25. Juni 2010)

Ich bin Opfer.


----------



## Xenonalia (25. Juni 2010)

Hmmm...ich ziehe bei meinen Lehrern immer wieder fast Aggro, aber kurz bevor sie das Target wechseln bin ich wieder ganz unauffällig. Ich muss Magier oder Schurke sein.


----------



## Macaveli (25. Juni 2010)

ich bin kellner.... der rest erübrigt sich dann wohl


----------



## Schranzman (25. Juni 2010)

bin am liebsten an schattigen plätzen und find erstmal alles doof, allerdings hab ich mein spaß dabei anderen seelischen schmerz zuzufügen --> Shadow Priest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dudubaum (25. Juni 2010)

Schranzman schrieb:


> bin am liebsten an schattigen plätzen und find erstmal alles doof, allerdings hab ich mein spaß dabei anderen seelischen schmerz zuzufügen --> Shadow Priest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was emo?


----------



## ~Nephertiri~ (25. Juni 2010)

Fähiger Kfz.- Mechaniker mit Faible für Groß- und Klein-gerät (und wenn ich groß meine dann wirds sehr groß),
liebevoller Papa einer 3 jährigen Charpei Hundedame und über alles geliebter Freund (von meiner Freundin natürlich)...
das bin ich im RL.

Also bin ich Ingi...


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (25. Juni 2010)

dudubaum schrieb:


> was emo?


das wäre: ich caste aderlass bis ich down bin.


----------



## schneemaus (25. Juni 2010)

Ich arbeite im Rettungsdienst. Also Heiler.


----------



## Kuman (25. Juni 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> das wäre: ich caste aderlass bis ich down bin.



endlich mal jemand, der den sinn des threads verstanden hat^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Weizenmehl (25. Juni 2010)

ich bin ein druide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 total süchtig von Gemüse


----------



## dudubaum (25. Juni 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> das wäre: ich caste aderlass bis ich down bin.



hehe


----------



## Stiv_Gamer (25. Juni 2010)

naja ich bin klein und bin cool, also bin ich ein GNOM! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zerre (25. Juni 2010)

ich bin gott  ich entscheide wer leben darf und wer nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  . ich bin holypriest


----------



## bariumnitrat (25. Juni 2010)

alle regen sich über mich auf, jeder hasst mich.

doch einige zeit später kommen sie alle zurück und wollen, dass ich ihnen helfe. ich bin ausserdem nicht zu gebrauchen wenns ums laufen geht, aber ich stelle mich gerne nach vorne und spucke dem feind ins gesicht, und beschwer mich nicht wenn ich ordentlich auf die fresse bekomm    ... ich muss wohl (krieger) TANK sein!                                                                                                                                                                   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ixidus (25. Juni 2010)

ich flame den ganzen tag leute bis mir langweilig wird und hab keine ahnung von nix
~> ich bin DK


----------



## zondrias (25. Juni 2010)

@linglin85 wenn du obdachlos bist...wo in aller Welt steht dein Rechner.
@zerre DAS entscheidet NUR Chuck Norris. Den Chuck Norris muss der Lich King sein

Ich bin eher ruhig, man darf mich aber nicht unterschätzen. Die Erfahrung haben schon viele gemacht die meine Attaken nicht sahen. Ich bin wohl ein Schurke.

Meine Schatz heilt abends mein gestresstes Gemüt und arbeitet gern im Garten. Sie muss ein Heal-Druide sein


----------



## Dödens (25. Juni 2010)

Am meisten mag ich blumen und die natur, manchmal zieh ich die aggro von arbeitskollegen weil ich etwas zu direkt bin finde eulen flauschig und bäume sind meine besten freunde weil die nicht sprechen und sympatischer als menschen sind... Daher Taurische Druidin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kæran (25. Juni 2010)

Ich geh den Leuten so auf die Nerven, das ihr Verstand dem Explodieren nahe ist. Muss wohl Shadow sein


----------



## Lily:) (25. Juni 2010)

Die Kaffeetasse ist mein Totem, Reinkarnation inbegriffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muertedeath (25. Juni 2010)

ich bin nen nachtelf jäger ...ich find die ohren so toll und ich brauch ständig wen an meiner seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ausserdem mag ich es wenn wer pfeile dorthin bekommt wo die sonne nicht scheint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ...ich treibe meinen schwager zur weissglut ...jaaaaa das sind feuerfallen ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Navaleen (25. Juni 2010)

Bin recht gelassen, habe ein großes Gemüt und recht viel Geduld. Streit versuche ich zu vermeiden. Habe gerne Familie und Freunde um mich und bin gerne in der freien Natur unterwegs, habe meine Tiere um mich und schaue mir auch mal gerne den Vollmond an. Ich bin eine Nachtelfische Druidin


----------



## Suicique (25. Juni 2010)

Ich heile kranke Menschen bin also Holy Priest. Level 26.


----------



## Mirdoìl (25. Juni 2010)

Ich bin ein magischer Pinguin. Man nennt mich Pingu


----------



## Kiligen (25. Juni 2010)

Ich bin im Leben ein ganz Normaler Mensch , zumindest Tagsüber, nachts verwandel ich mich in den roten Magier und hüpfe von Dach zu Dach und verprügel die Masochisten und Sodumisten für ihre Unzucht.
Natürlich nicht. Ich bin ein Mensch der gerne mal anderen mit einer Wortgewandheit niederschmettert. Also bin ich ein Schurke^^, mit einem giftigem Atem, also Untoter Schurke.


----------



## Saji (25. Juni 2010)

Crush351 schrieb:


> Ich bin im RL ein Mensch...schwerer Schock für alle anwesenden, oder?



Scheiß Allies...


Nee, Spaß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Im RL bin ich wohl Schurke... nur nennt sich das bei mir halt Kaufmann im Einzelhandel. xD


----------



## Khortan (25. Juni 2010)

mein gott seid ihr alle suchtis jez könnt ihr ned ma mehr RL von wow unterscheiden merkt ihr überhaupt noch was ihr für en müll labert??^^


----------



## Krezton (25. Juni 2010)

hm mich wunderst dass noch niemand dem alten spruch mit dem leder und von hinten kommen (schurke) gebracht hatt


----------



## Fipsin (25. Juni 2010)

Ich kann viel Einstecken aber nichts austeilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


BZW. Wenn mir einer Dumm kommt und ich Berserkerwut
nicht unter kontrolle hab drohen dem Idioten ein Trauma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Andern komm ich schnell wieder runter und denke mir nur
wieso soll ich diesen idiot schlagen der hat eh kein tolles leben
vor sich, ich zitiere die Realität kommt dich hohlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich halte andere fest wenn sie was Böses vor haben,

Ich bin der EMO-Tank, was spielst du...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (25. Juni 2010)

Crush351 schrieb:


> Ich bin im RL ein Mensch...schwerer Schock für alle anwesenden, oder?



Screen or didn´t happen!


----------



## Nekros4Necro (25. Juni 2010)

Also ich glaub ich bin ein Troll Mage. 
Ein Troll weil ich kiffe wie ein blöder und zudem recht groß und dünn bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ein Mage weil ich immer genug Essen und Trinken am start habe und außerdem lustige Taschenspielertricks (magie) drauf habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeyfk (25. Juni 2010)

Also ich "spiele" im RL viel im Dreck rum und darf dabei allerhand Waffen benutzen - eigentlich ein Krieger, allerdings "heale" ich dabei auch noch andere "Krieger"
Schlussfolgerung: Healkrieger!


----------



## Fipsin (25. Juni 2010)

LingLing85 schrieb:


> Ich bin obdachlos und mache Taschendiebstahl auf irgendwelchen Weihnachtsmärkten, um mich über Wasser zu halten. Ich muss wohl Schurke sein.



Cooool die haben jetzt auf der Straße I-Net,

Der EMO-Tank wird gerufen und schups bin ich weg


----------



## Fipsin (25. Juni 2010)

Jeyfk schrieb:


> Also ich "spiele" im RL viel im Dreck rum und darf dabei allerhand Waffen benutzen - eigentlich ein Krieger, allerdings "heale" ich dabei auch noch andere "Krieger"
> Schlussfolgerung: Healkrieger!




Hab schon Healkireger erlebt:

Gabe der Naru, Wütende regenartion und bandagen


----------



## Doofkatze (25. Juni 2010)

In gewisser Weise bin ich wie Fauldarm.

Nicht jeden Tag bekomme ich Leute zu gesicht, aber wenn ich welche treffe bekomme ich entweder mächtig auf die Mütze oder teile selbiges nach einigen Minuten aus.


----------



## Tokenlord (25. Juni 2010)

Ein Schurke.
Ich machs von hinten und ziehe dabei Aggro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paradur (25. Juni 2010)

Ich pflege jeden Tag kranke Menschen... manche werden wieder gesund, andere sterben... ich bin wohl ein Priester... oder so!


----------



## Kickass3 (25. Juni 2010)

ich bin ein jäger weil ich freundlich bin gut mit tieren kann und der geborene anführer bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Landray (25. Juni 2010)

Ich bin zwar auch sehr gerne in Gruppen unterwegs, aber ich liebe das Alleinesein. Habe 2 Pets, die bei Bedarf auch ganz gut die (Knuddel-) Aggro halten können..... Wenn mir was zuviel wird stell ich mich tot...

Ich bin ein Jäger.


----------



## Vanilecornet (25. Juni 2010)

ich bin sehr unordentlich (seuchen) bin wohl ein todesritter


----------



## LingLing85 (25. Juni 2010)

zondrias schrieb:


> @linglin85 wenn du obdachlos bist...wo in aller Welt steht dein Rechner.



Deutschland hat viele Brücken ^_^


----------



## Phisch (25. Juni 2010)

Ein Flame-Thread der abartigen Art 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin ein Paladin, sehr eitel, kann super tanzen, zünde im letzen Moment bubble(Kann mich gut wo rausreden ^^) und wenn ich will boxe ich verbal alles um *hehe*

Aja, und ich kann alles ! 	Aber nix gut ^.^
so ungefähr ^^


----------



## AerionD (26. Juni 2010)

Niemand weis ob ich wirklich was kann, ich selbst halte mich für den Größten, bin aber trotzdem nicht zufrieden, ich bin ein Schurke.
Oder:
Es gibt nichts was ich garnicht kann, aber niemand will mir wirklich was zutrauen, trotzdem klappt's ohne mich auch nicht, ich bin ein Paladin.

Ernsthaft:
Ich gehe die Dinge am liebsten nach der Kopf-durch-die-Wand Methode an, wenn jemand was von meinen Freunden will muss er erst an mir vorbei,
die Leute wissen dass sie sich auf mich verlassen können, auch wenn ich mich über jede Kleinigkeit die sie verbocken endlos beschwere, und schnell
mit dem /facepalm bei der Hand bin, hab ich am Ende doch gerne geholfen, auch wenn ich außer Stress nichts davon habe.
Ich bin ein Tank (dem ständig die Items weggewürfelt werden).


----------



## Mindadar (26. Juni 2010)

Ich bin wohl ein hexenmeister so oft wie ich meinen chef verfluche meinem vater die ewige verderbniss auf den hals wünsche....


----------



## chiosa (26. Juni 2010)

Bin eher der Einzelgänger + Ich liebe Tiere und besitze auch einige^^ *Katze, Hund, Kaninchen, Hamster,...* 
dann bin ich wohl ein Jäger


----------



## Nortrom141 (26. Juni 2010)

Ich bin die Ruhe in Person, doch wenn es zum Streit kommt kann ich auch mal Laut werden, es gibt Tage da bin ich gut gelaunt aber auch Tage an denen man mich einfach nicht ansprechen sollte...
Ich bleibe in fast jeder Situation ruhig und gelassen. Daher würde ich mal behaupten ich bin ein Druide.


----------



## Mayestic (26. Juni 2010)

Crush351 schrieb:


> Ich bin im RL ein Mensch...schwerer Schock für alle anwesenden, oder?



Na Klasse, meine Frau ist auch ein Mensch und meint ich sehe aus wie ein fetter Oger. Ausserdem haben wir zwei Kinder. Einen Zwerg (7) und einen Gnom (11 Monate)


----------



## DenniBoy16 (26. Juni 2010)

Mayestic schrieb:


> Na Klasse, meine Frau ist auch ein Mensch und meint ich sehe aus wie ein fetter Oger. Ausserdem haben wir zwei Kinder. Einen Zwerg (7) und einen Gnom (11 Monate)




woah n lvl 7 zwerg und n lvl 11 gnom ... restpekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BTT ... glaub son thema gabs schonmal ... suche den link mal raus


----------



## Farfalla (26. Juni 2010)

zerre schrieb:


> ich bin gott  ich entscheide wer leben darf und wer nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ach ich dachte du bist gm!?


----------



## Annovella (26. Juni 2010)

Sumeira schrieb:


> Aktuell generfter Buffed-Foren Leser cause of Doppel-Thread
> 
> Aber um auf die Frage zurückzukommen, Mensch.



*Auch*


----------



## Argolo (26. Juni 2010)

Ich beachte mal nicht die Trolls und fahre fort mit dem Spiel.

Ich glaube ich bin im tiefsten Inneres doch ein Druide, denn einst sagte ein weiser Mensch: "Machen wir uns doch nichts vor, Druiden sind irgendwie komisch. Und damit meine ich nicht "HAHA-Komisch", sondern eher so "Merkwürdig-Komisch"." Ich mache alles wie es mir gefällt und wie es für mich sinn ergibt, auch wenn ich damit meistens der einzige bin. Sonst bin ich auch flexible in der Wahl der klassenspezifischen Rolle. Ich zieh gut Aggro, wenn mir was gegen Strich geht, kann aber auch schlichten. Ich kann Leute wieder gut auf die Beine kriegen, aber auch wenn ich doch Gewalt ablehne, auch wieder von den Beinen kriegen bei Bedarf.

Ich bin Druide, was bist du?


----------



## Lari (26. Juni 2010)

Ich stehe täglich im Labor und um mich rum seh ich häufig komische Gestalten: Wird wohl auf Professor Seuchenmord hinauslaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ all Flames: Möge euch der grummlige ZAMhammer erwischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hammertime!


----------



## Berserkius (26. Juni 2010)

In RL bin ich feige, erbamungslos und unerbittlich. War im Kindergarten schon ein Einzelgänger uns später in der Schule ein gesehener Kandidat für die nächste Mülltonne. Gesellschaftlich bestenfalls Authist, menschliche Nähe ist mir zuwider, Empathie eine emotionale Fähigkeit, die ich nur vom
Hörensagen kenne. Die einzige Frau, der ich jemals nahe war, ist meine Mutter. Deshalb spiele ich WoW um das auszukosten was ich im RL nicht habe.


----------



## Magic! (26. Juni 2010)

Dirfska schrieb:


> Ich kann zwar nicht sagen, welche Klasse ich vertrete, aber fest steht, dass ich Kräuterkundlerin und Alchemistin mit Schwerpunkt auf Kräuterkunde bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



arbeitest wohl im drogengeschäft xD


----------



## Hakkenbart (26. Juni 2010)

Bin son GNom-Mensch
Ich brauche die gruppe und so aber bin nicht klein : D
und wenn mich jemand belästigt dann hau ich meinen SChildwall rein(tür)


----------



## Thufeist (26. Juni 2010)

Siehe meine Signatur.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PumPam (26. Juni 2010)

Wenn mcih jemand dumm anmacht giebts eine ins gesicht.
Wenn mich jemand verarscht giebts eine ins gesicht. 
Wenn ich eine englisch arbeit bekomme bekommt der lehrer eine ins gesicht.

was bin ich?^^


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (26. Juni 2010)

PumPam schrieb:


> Wenn mcih jemand dumm anmacht giebts eine ins gesicht.
> Wenn mich jemand verarscht giebts eine ins gesicht.
> Wenn ich eine englisch arbeit bekomme bekommt der lehrer eine ins gesicht.
> 
> was bin ich?^^



Ein Orckrieger?!


----------



## ch.b. (26. Juni 2010)

ich bin so dumm mich zwischen die posten zu stellen und mir von den stürmern (bössen) 
die bälle (spells) rein ballern zu lassen wenn ich dann doch mal vorne stehe bekomme ich nichts zusammen (kein dmg)
tankadin for life (schon seit bc)


----------



## Zangor (26. Juni 2010)

Irgend ein Scherzkeks hat bei meiner Charerstellung auf Mensch geklickt, die Vorliebe für Bärte und Bier lassen aber vermuten, dass ein guter Zwerg an mir verloren gegangen ist. Klassenmässig bin ich eine Mischung aus Paladin und Jäger, weil ich immer an das Gute in den Leuten glaube, einen ausgeprägten Gerechtigkeitssin habe und von einer idealen Welt träume sowie zwei Jägerpets habe die als Ingameäquivalent für Wolf und Tiger herhalten könnten.


----------



## Ascanius (28. Juni 2010)

Ich bin im RL einer dieser faulen Peons im Startgebiet der Orcs (Tal der Prüfungen?) die pennen (btw. Sinnlos-Posts bei buffed.de erstellen) anstatt zu arbeiten, bis der Chef mit dem Knüppel kommt...

Allerdings kommt er eigentlich nie, da er selber eine ähnliche Einstellung zu Arbeit hat^^

Na... was/wo arbeite ich?^^


----------



## Fedaykin (28. Juni 2010)

Ascanius schrieb:


> Ich bin im RL einer dieser faulen Peons im Startgebiet der Orcs (Tal der Prüfungen?) die pennen (btw. Sinnlos-Posts bei buffed.de erstellen) anstatt zu arbeiten, bis der Chef mit dem Knüppel kommt...
> 
> Allerdings kommt er eigentlich nie, da er selber eine ähnliche Einstellung zu Arbeit hat^^
> 
> Na... was/wo arbeite ich?^^



Na was wohl? Ein braver deutscher Beamter...


----------



## Pumba86 (28. Juni 2010)

Bin Mensch


----------



## Serephit (28. Juni 2010)

Jeder macht was er will und keiner hört auf mich. Anweisungen werden ignoriert 
was oft zu Problemen führt.
Wenn es Probleme gibt kommen alle zu mir gerannt und erwarten Hilfe. 

in WoW bin ich: Heiler
in RL bin ich: Administrator


----------



## Freakypriest (28. Juni 2010)

Irreführung auf den nächst besten, Chef pullen, totstellen.


----------



## Spartan1992 (28. Juni 2010)

Ich bin Chemikant also Alchemist^^
und mach iwas und wenns ärger gibt(aggro) schiebe ichs auf irgendwen(Irreführung) oder mach mich dünne(Totstellen)^^
Ich glaub ich bin ein fauler Peon-Jäger xD


----------



## Durag Silberbart (28. Juni 2010)

Crush351 schrieb:


> Ich bin im RL ein Mensch...schwerer Schock für alle anwesenden, oder?



Ein Mensch? Scheiß Allies. ^^ *Scherz*


----------



## Eyatrian (28. Juni 2010)

Whitepeach schrieb:


> also egal ob Ironie oder nicht... ich finds irgendwie
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ich auch net


----------



## Littletall (28. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht ein Schurke? So, wie ich es immer schaffe, mich aus der Affäre zu ziehen, heimlich die verbotenen Sachen auf der Arbeit tue, extrem leise laufe...die Leute schrecken manchmal total auf, wenn ich hinter ihnen stehe.

Und ich verschwinde gern spurlos und niemand bemerkts. Ich bin unscheinbar.

Ich bekräftige meine Schurken-Entscheidung damit, dass meine Worte das pure Gift sein können.


----------



## Dabow (28. Juni 2010)

O_o ?


----------



## klosterbruder (28. Juni 2010)

ich musste vieles lernen um meine tätigkeit ausführen zu können. ich arbeite viel mit behörden und dem staat zusammen. ich muss von vielen dingen ahnung haben und zu allem eine meinung, aber ich muss nichts so gut können, wie ein fachmann auf seinem gebiet. ich werde gerufen wenn andere nicht wissen, wie es weitergehen soll oder wenn die hütte brennt. in solchen fällen muss ich tanken (verhindern, dass andere aggro ziehen) oder heilen (konstruktives feedback geben) können. gelegentlich, wenn nichts mehr hilft, muss ich auch schaden zufügen (projekte abhaken) - aber das liegt nicht in meiner natur, sondern wurde nur nachgepatcht. ich gehöre nicht zu einem stammraid, aber stehe auf viel zu vielen freundeslisten als möglicher random. ich bin ein paladin!


----------



## Hrvatska (28. Juni 2010)

Deis schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Fahrschueler vor mir habe und von hinten Druck gemacht wird, ziehe ich die Aggro auf mich indem ich alle hinter mir ausbremse.
> Aufgrund meines aeusseren Erscheinungsbildes erzeuge ich erhoehte Aufmerksamkeit und/oder Aggro, wenn ich einen Raum betrete.
> Wenn es um mich herum zu chaotisch ist, schaffe ich mit einem Donnerknall fuer Ruhe.
> 
> ...




Einfallslos...


----------



## Legendofz (28. Juni 2010)

Liebesgott.... Der Name ist Programm xD


----------



## comertz_pole (28. Juni 2010)

Mörder, Schlächter, Schänder, Worlds Nightmare


----------



## Chiary (28. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube an das Gute in jedem Menschen.
Beruflich hege und pflege ich die Kranken und Schwachen.
Ungerechtigkeiten versuche ich aus der Welt zu schaffen oder gleich im Keim zu ersticken.
Ich liebe Wälder und Wiesen ( und meinen Garten ).
Tierschutz ( aktiv ) ist eines meiner größten Anliegen.

Ich bin eine Paladina im der Haut einer Druidin.
Alternativ bin ich eine Krankenschwester mit großem Hang zur Natur.


----------



## Legendofz (28. Juni 2010)

Nee also, jetzt mal ernsthaft. Unsere gruppe  RL ist absolut overpowerded. Meine Arbeitskollegen Patrick und Daniel sind beides DD´s, ich bin Tank. Mittags gehen wir immer in ne Low-Ini tengelmann und machen unseren täglichen run zu dritt, letztens sogar noch Open PVP an der Kasse. Trash wenn droppt, bleibt natürlich da aber die Epics ausm Bierkühlfach (Boss) werden immer mit genommen.... dann gehts runter an See, bisschen Chillen... und danach wieder in arbeits-Raid 8Das maln heftiger Boss, jeden Tag mind. ein Wipe xD). 

Naja, abends nehmen waa dann noch unsere liebe Prietserin, und unsere Mage mit.... Steffi & Venja. Die Mage ist furchtbar. Muss mit Ihrer Meckerei immer die Aggro pullen, gehen immer in die 5er Harry Klein Dico. Jut, da dann erstmal Promille farmen und später paar mobs. PVP gibts da auch öfter mal, grad wenn Venjas  Feuriger Charakter mal wieder die Elite Mobs pullt... ich muss natürlich tanken.




Heal ist dann von Steffi erst durch wenn wir wieder per ruhestein daheim ankommen aber hey... besser spät als nie xD




LG


----------



## Rollinjo (28. Juni 2010)

Ich bin vom technischen Verständnis ein Gnom, dem Aussehen nach ein Orc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und am Wochenende bin ich gerne auch mal ein Zwerg mit starken Drang zum kühlen Blonden!


----------



## kelan asgard (28. Juni 2010)

Ich Liebe die Natur und den Zorn der in ihr steckt. 
Ich nutze ihre Elemtare Kraft um meine Feinde in Staub zerfallen zu lassen.
Ich bin ein Schamane.

Und was Spielst du?


----------



## Xeenoo (28. Juni 2010)

mhhhh.
außerlich recht unscheinbar stehe ich meist etwas abseits und falle im normalen leben nicht so sehr auf. doch von zeit zu zeit besuche ich mit meinen mitkämpfern high level schlachzüge (Werbepräsentationen) wo wir uns gemeinsam mit unserem Raidleiter (Art Direktor) gegen mächtige Bosse (Kunden) behaupten müssen. 
dort kommt es vor, das ich nach einem geschickten anschleichen brutal von hinten angreife (Konzepterörterung) und reichlich aggro ziehe. denn das findet der Boss Mob meist gar nicht gut. nach erfolgreichem Vanish (Kaffeepause) setze ich meinen Handel ein um unseren tank (werbetexter) wohlwollend meine aggro zu übertragen damit ich schön aus dem schneider bin. 
Irgendwann liegt auch der stärkste Boss (Kunde) am boden und unsere Heiler (Grafiker) können damit anfangen unseren am anfang niedergemetzelten Raidleiter (ja er ist magier) in einzelteilen aufzusammeln.

nach der lootverteilung (Arbeitsverteilung) und dem freuen das ich auf der DPS skala wieder oben stehe begeben wir uns direkt in die Taverne (das Cafe um der Ecke) um uns volllaufen zu lassen. dort wende ich geschickt mein blenden (augenzwinkern) ein um um die zeche herumzukommen ......

nun, was bin ich wohl?
es muss wohl eine schurkin sein ........ ;-)


----------



## Don_ftw (28. Juni 2010)

Ich bin OP, meine toten Freunde lasse ich zu meinen Dienern machen und ich bin zu faul um zum Gegner rüberzulaufen, deshalb zieh ich sie mir her. Ich muss wohl ein Todesritter sein Oo


----------



## Technocrat (28. Juni 2010)

Deis schrieb:


> Was bist Du?


Ich bin eine Kriegerin. Ich mags nah, heftig und persönlich und ich verachte Feiglinge, Schönlinge und Weichlinge. Wer nicht zu dem steht, was er sagt, den würdige ich keines Blickes mehr.


----------



## pastranora (28. Juni 2010)

Also ich bin in ein schizophrener Psychopath in Ausbildung. Ich hoffe das ich diese erfolgreich bestehe und dann wie meine Amtskollegen ein FDP Polikter werden kann.


----------



## pastranora (28. Juni 2010)

/doppelpost edit. Mist refresch button


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (28. Juni 2010)

Ich bin ein Schurke denn ich gehe es gerne von hinten an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draelia (28. Juni 2010)

Alle lieben mich - Ich bin ein Heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (28. Juni 2010)

Also ich bin ein Hartz4 RL Versager

Also bin ich Retri....



okay mal im ernst, ich denke ich bin Hunter


----------



## DERKrieger_01 (28. Juni 2010)

Im Büro um mich herum hat es nur solche Vollpfosten, Vier an der Zahl, und ich bin immer mitten drinn.

Ergo ----> Shamie


----------



## Wanra (28. Juni 2010)

Zwerg Krieger =)

Zwerg, weil ich relativ selten nüchtern bin, und kein Soziales benehmen habe.

Krieger, weil ich nicht gerade zu den kleineren gehöre und gerne mal einen auf '' Guardian mache'', was ich aber ohne Irreführung oder Schurkenhandel praktisch nie Richtig hinkriege.


Prost


----------



## hashmich (28. Juni 2010)

DERKrieger_01 schrieb:


> Im Büro um mich herum hat es nur solche Vollpfosten, Vier an der Zahl, und ich bin immer mitten drinn.
> 
> Ergo ----> Shamie



Made my Day:laugh:


----------



## Theórine (28. Juni 2010)

ich bin ein warlock
ich rede dauernd scheisse,verspiele damit mein leben und füge damit auch noch anderen erheblichen schaden zu.
zudem hab ich immer entweder ne nervensäge,nen fettsack oder ne nutte dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (28. Juni 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Wer den Spruch,"Ich bin Batman!", aus einer Serie erkennt kriegt ein Kupfer auf einem beliebigen Server.




Gameone! Krieg ich nen Keks? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT:
Ich sitze auf einem Bänkchen, höre einer gelehrten Person zu und mache gerne Sachen, wo was zu Bruch gehen kann. Ein´Hexenmeister(-Student) der Kirin Tor!


----------



## Cago (28. Juni 2010)

Sumeira schrieb:


> Aktuell *generfter* Buffed-Foren Leser cause of Doppel-Thread
> 
> Aber um auf die Frage zurückzukommen, Mensch.



da hat wohl einer ein bisschen zu viel gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten bin ich wohl oder übel ein pala .. bin allrounder, von allen entweder geliebt oder gehasst und verliere äußerst ungern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FienchenSchneckie (28. Juni 2010)

Ich hab 80 Mitarbeiter und bin daher hauptberuflich Raidleiter. Da die alle ihre Wehwechen haben und auch mal nicht so wollen, muss ich wohl Priester sein mit Dualspecc als Shadow. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wiikend (28. Juni 2010)

Wenn mir Langweilig ist werfe ich Steine auf andere mit-(Menschen?)...Sobald diese sich umdrehen stelle ich mich tot und meine freunde müssen laufen..Ich bin Opossum oO nein dann doch Jäger ;D


----------



## Krovvy (28. Juni 2010)

HALLO ! ich bin krieger level 3 ! ich habe zwar nicht viel int. aber dafür bin ich gut im verhauen und essensgeld abnehmen


----------



## Mandolid (28. Juni 2010)

Ich komm viel in der Welt rum und bin deswegen Druide(allrounder). Außerdem bin ich ein Taure, da ich stark stinke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## druffi-im-garten (28. Juni 2010)

auf jeden fall krieger! mit meinem spott und herausforderndem gebrüll finde ich oft viele freunde ^^


----------



## Dark_Illness (28. Juni 2010)

Ich trage gerne Leder und mache es von hinten. Ich bin Schurkin!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## slurm (28. Juni 2010)

uuuuuuhhhhhhh... gabs schon! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://www.buffed.de...ner-hauptstadt/



aber hier nochmal weil ich mir damals so viel mühe gegeben hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Letzte Woche war ich in der Stadt!

Da es schon recht spät war, und es einen heftigen Windstoß und vereinzelten Blitzschlag gab, hab ich mich irgendwann langsam auf den Heimweg gemacht.
Irgendwie sah es auch nach Gewitter aus. 
Ziemlich viel getrunken und es kommt wie es kommen musste, aufm Rückweg kommen mir zwei 80er Elitetürken entgegen.
Ich denk mir, ich komm vielleicht vorbei ohne Aggro zu ziehen, aber falsch gedacht.
Ich weiss noch, dass ich den einen sagen hör: "Alter, was schaust du, hier gibts gleich dick ne Druckwelle", und schon wurde ich mit Demoralisierendem Gebrüll angestürmt.

Damn, Aggro gezogen..

Eigentlich hätte ich wissen müssen, dass die eine ziemlich große Aggrorange haben!
Der eine macht nen Fießen Trick und gibt mir erstmal nen Nierenhieb.
Der andere versucht Taschendiebstahl, aber da wir heftig infight sind geht da erstmal nichts.
Ich denk mich noch "Was isn los hier, die sind voll im Kampfrausch" und hau sprint rein, die zwei mir hinterher.
Leider is meine Ausdauer nicht so gut, also werde ich schnell eingeholt und fang mir gleich die nächste Kopfnuss ein.

Schon nach einer kurzen Zeit löst das ganze bei mir heftige Blutungseffekte aus.
Ich höre mich selbst nur noch um Göttlichen Schutz beten, und dass ich keinen Gedankenschlag davon tragen werde.
Die legen hier schon echt eine unglaubliche Kaltblütigkeit an den Tag.

Normalerweise würde ich nicht von Glück reden, aber in diesem Moment war es wohl Göttlicher Vorsehung, dass ein auf Tierherrschaft geskillten Faschohunter um die Ecke biegt.
Der bekommt, wie auch nicht anders zu erwarten, sofort nen Wutanfall.
Im ersten Moment zeigt das keine Einschüchterung auf die zwei, aber schon kurz darauf bekommen sie den Zorn seines Wildtieres zu spüren.
Meiner Meinung nach ist das, was hier abgeht der absolute Hammer der Gerechtigkeit.

Zu dem Zeitpunkt, war von mir schon nicht mehr als ein Instabiles Gebrechen übrig. Das ganze hatte bei mir schon Tiefe Wunden hinterlassen.

In ein paar Blocks Entfernung seh ich ein paar aufgemountete Bullen.
In meiner Geistesgegenwart versuch ich mit all meiner möglichen Schmerzunterdrückung aufzustehen, und mit einem Psychischen Schrei auf mich aufmerksam zu machen.
Zum Glück bekommen die das mit, und kommen auch sofort mit Schreckensgehäul angeflogen.
Kurz versuchen sie auch noch die zwei fliehenden Elitetürken und den Faschohunter abzufangen, aber wurde nichts draus.
Die sind gut im Verschwinden.

Den Rest hat warscheinlich jeder schon mal erlebt, noch ein Ticket schreiben müssen, heimgefahren und erstmal ausgeloggt.

Naja, inzwischen hab ich mich gut erholt.
Ich meine, was soll man machen, das ist halt der Fluch der Schwäche, man darf im Leben einfach keine Furcht kennen.

Nächstes mal bleib ich daheim und zock WOW, da kann mir wenigstens nichts passieren.


ah genau.. ich bin priester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlaviner (28. Juni 2010)

Einer der euch von innen tötet ! 
Hexer aus Leidenschaft !


----------



## Nanojason92 (28. Juni 2010)

Ich bin ein Level 18 Mensch Arbeitssuchender. Wegen dem Arbeitsmarkt kann ich keine andere Klasse wählen, aber ich möchte bald ein imba Elektroniker sein. Ich bin ein schlechter Tank, weil ich die Aggro der Ausbilder, die ich antanke, nicht halten kann. Entweder ist mein Skill zu gering oder ich verhaue meine Rota. Das hat mir schon viele Wipes gebracht. Ich konnte vor kurzen mein Mount-skill erhöhen und bekam ein Mount von meinen Gildenmeister. Ich sehe aber alles positiv und bald kann ich Kunden raiden und farme ordentlich Gold.


----------



## Isaya (28. Juni 2010)

Möchtegern-Schurkin: Ich liebe es mit meinen Dolch(ketten)en zu "backstaben" und heimlich das Geld aus anderen Taschen zu klauen.(Naja, gut, ich leih mir das Geld...)

Elfe mit (für WoW) extrem kurzen Ohren. Nur liegen meine Elfenohren auf meinem Bücherregal und ich habe keine Lust, sie mir anzukleben.


----------

